# More cranky after spay/neutering?



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Our second full day and kept them from running around for the most part by keeping them hooked to a heavy duty lead I bought when I take them places and they have to sit, like for coffee. Helped more in the house. Outside I basically had to resort to holding one while the other goes because the go for each other as soon as we walk out the door. I know they are completely frustrated and have so much pent up energy. I've tried various frozen treats. The love frozen banana mash and frozen carrots, but they finish those off fairly quickly. Training takes up time and energy, but I can see how much the want to run. It seems they also are more aggressive toward each other and bitey toward me in a way they have not been before. It's a wonder I have a nose or fingers. Hoping this new level of aggression is a side effect of being cooped up and not a permanent thing we need to deal with.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

They just sound frustrated.. It will pass as they heal and resume normal life. Their routine and life as they know it has changed in the last few days and its unsettling. They will be back to normal in no time. In the first couple of days, they do seem to be liveliest, I think this is because they are still feeling the effects of their anaesthetic and pain relief. You may find they, especially Lexi will not want to be hyper when she feels a bit of pain or discomfort. A little discomfort is not a problem, it helps them know their limitations.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I am sure things will calm down again for you, they are just stressed...and are probably feeding off of your stress too....you all just need some good chill time, and not long and then walks and things can all resume


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> In the first couple of days, they do seem to be liveliest, I think this is because they are still feeling the effects of their anaesthetic and pain relief. You may find they, especially Lexi will not want to be hyper when she feels a bit of pain or discomfort. A little discomfort is not a problem, it helps them know their limitations.


I wasn't sure how long the anesthesia will affect them. They are on pain killers for 7 days. I don't want them to feel pain but I do wonder if they would be less active if they could feel parts of the effects of the surgery. And not that I want to drug up my dogs but I was thinking if they prescribed pain meds it would be nice for a bit of a sedative effect to take place too.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

7 days of pain killers...wow, Lady was only given a two days worth.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> I am sure things will calm down again for you, they are just stressed...and are probably feeding off of your stress too....you all just need some good chill time, and not long and then walks and things can all resume


Thankfully vet said walks were fine. So we go out for a short walk around the block in the morning and evening. It's so hot during the day, we can't do that during the day. But for sure I realized I'm adding to the stress. I was planning on getting lots of work done. Instead, I'm sleeping resting when they do because awake time requires a lot of energy. It's like I'm back to the first few weeks I had them.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> 7 days of pain killers...wow, Lady was only given a two days worth.


It seems long compared to what others have said. I also expected antibiotics, but we didn't get those.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we didnt have any antibiotics to give...but we I am surprised that they gave you so much pain killers.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Roo is the same. She is so frustrated and wants to run and jump with Obi. I'm keeping her tethered to me to stop her and she is not amused . I saw the vet on day 3 and agreed to stop the pain killers as firstly, I didn't think she needed them any more and secondly, they were upsetting her tummy and making her stools loose. 

I think a short on lead walk will help them relieve some frustration. Roll on the next 7 days so we can all get back to poo madness!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hmm 7 days is long. Our vet was under the impression that two days post op was enough, she said too many days of pain relief makes the dogs too comfortable and they don't know their limitations. They shouldn't be in pain without painkillers but what they are able to do comfortably will be reduced and therefore less over active movements.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> It seems long compared to what others have said. I also expected antibiotics, but we didn't get those.


Jake was only given one day of meds and when my mom had Penny done she was given three. I agree with your thought that after the first few days a bit of pain is good to keep the in check so to speak. I hope they are doing better today HUGS


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So we did a quick check in with the vet as Lexi has a hard lump right under her incision. Of course the internets went both ways, worry/don't worry. So glad I changed my vet to one that is closer and more available as we got in right away. Nothing to worry about, probably reaction to sutures and fluid build up from her activity. So they kind of giggled with me when they said to just try to keep her calm as I had to bring him too (even with the onesie very creative about getting at his stitches) and the two were serious wriggle bunnies. I swear I am getting quite the arm and shoulder workout. Both are fine, so I am going to stop the pain meds today (seems like none of you had to give so many out). If she gets worse, then back to the vet we shall go. So other than the lump that sometimes looks bigger, sometimes looks smaller, she's great. Eats, drinks, poops, pees like a champ. And I am taking turns holding them when they need to go outside as keeping them on leash did not help (more arm/shoulder workout). Next Wednesday will not come soon enough. 

On a side note, other than one incident which was due to my landscaper coming to the backyard in the most inopportune moment, this week has demonstrated how well they are doing in terms of housebreaking. Despite having to go, they can wait for me to take care of not one onesie, but two. They ring the poochie bells and knows that'll open the door, which is fine as they will have open access when I am home to the doggie door. And have taken to frozen banana mash, apples and carrots really well. Maybe too well as i think they are getting a bit pudgy (more food, less exercise). Once they are healed I think I'm going to have to take up jogging/running as they are now starting to really trot during our walks and want to go faster so I'm not so worried as they will be upping their exercise shortly (and me too).

Sorry for the long update. They are napping and frankly, I haven't really talked to a human for more than 5 minutes in the past 3 days. 

Thanks for all the info and encouragement. It has helped a lot as it always has.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Glad they are both doing ok! Must be hard with two. Molly was a handful but she had the onesie on and her inflatable collar around her neck. She was pretty much mellow in the house but when we would take her out to do her business she was miss super hyper but she healed really well. You can only do so much to keep them calm so don't worry so much. I was a total freak when Molly had her spay but looking back she would jump up on the landlord etc......and she ended up ok. I was so scared she would rip something  I guess I was a superfreaky overprotective mommy.......can't help it but she was pretty jumpy when out and it all turned out well!

Wish them a speedy recovery!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am so glad they are doing so well and you are my absolute hero for taking on two procedures at once!! You are more than half way there now right? Willow goes in tues and will be home weds. I hope I do half as well as you did.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Yes. I realized we are more than halfway there and am so relieved. Not sure if it's the absence of pain meds or me being less stress and better able to handle things, but today seems a bit easier. Now, that doesn't mean things haven't come up. For example, after a long morning nap I wasn't quick enough to the door and adjusting Beemer's onesie so he promptly went for it right at the door and then proceeded to walk around with a pocket full of pee sprinkling everywhere. I decided to think of it as a favor as I needed to mop up that area. Poor thing is so frustrated, though the humping has nearly stopped (the day before the surgeries he was doing it nonstop). I'll be sending Willow lots of well wishes on Tuesday.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am so glad they are doing better! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------

